# What would you like to do?



## Gary_602z (Dec 15, 2011)

Not necessarily with your jobs but do you ever say to yourself,"Man I wish I could do this or that" ?

  Just a couple of things for me. I wish that I was artistic enough to draw, and I wish that I could play the piano. Probably some other stuff also!  

Gary

Oh I suck at singing also!


----------



## nate379 (Dec 15, 2011)

Make around 1K a day doing whatever the heck I feel like.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2011)

Just one run out of Columbia without getting caught.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 15, 2011)

Sit cross legged without being in agonizing pain. 


...apparently not so much so that I'll start stretching though.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 15, 2011)

Ever since I was a kid I've wanted to get on a Harley with all my possessions and live a nomadic life.  Easy Rider really did a number on me back then.  Still have the wanderlust in me.  Maybe in a few years when Lady BK retires, but with her possessions we'll need an Airstream.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 15, 2011)

Good thread.  Retire really early and be a poor potter.  We have a sane plan for this, as my type A personality sugar mama would work so that we have insurance and stable fallback cash.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 15, 2011)

I would be a fashion designer living in a studio apt in the village...jetsetting to Milan, Paris and London for fashion week....  
I always wanted a career in fashion....even to be a personal stylist to the stars would be cool...some of them need to freakin fire their stylists cause they dress like chit. :lol: 
I would not be married with that type of career....I would have a "boy toy" in each city....
 :coolsmirk:


----------



## Dix (Dec 15, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/NzoHT3hwfCM[/youtube]


A girls gotta dream. BTW, this horse is deaf.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 15, 2011)

Horse looked like it had a rear leg issue when walking out of the ring.  I have a hard time watching horse sports- especially racing, as I constantly worry about the thing getting hurt.  I'm too soft.


----------



## Dix (Dec 15, 2011)

Good eye, AP. Gunner's always like that. Got a little hitch in his get along. Watch the beginning, and he's doing it, too. 

Soft is good


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 15, 2011)

Head for the horizon with nothing but the sound of wind in the rigging and water against the hull(s).


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 15, 2011)

Always wanted to learn to play bluegrass fiddle, but keep my lessons/training a secret, and then one day perform out of the blue at a local concert with my friends and family in the crowd not knowing I would be performing.

Would also love an occupation where I am building/making something so I see some results at the end of each day.

Good thread


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 15, 2011)

It's 8:27 in this time zone.   Since I awakened, I fed the fire, fed the cat, took a shower, cleaned the kitchen, watered my plants, bestirred Teenthing2 and got him off to school, let animals in and out of the house, schlumped through the snow to the garage and took both cars out of the garage because he was running late, wrestled the broken garage door shut, pulled in five sledloads of wood, including two loads of birches up by the garage, trying to stay out of the sled's way as I pulled it down the hill to the house, and not lose it on the corner so that kept going down the hill past the house and get stuck in the trees, watered the dog, and fed the fire again and shut it down for the day.  I'm pretty sure there was more, but I can't remember what it was.  Before I leave I have to medicate the dog, put her don't-lick-the-sutures collar on, and block off the stairs so she doesn't fall down the stairs wearing that collar.  

Then it will be time to go to work.  

I remember hearing a couple of giddy young soccer moms talking to each other (at a soccer game, that's how I knew) and saying, "Let's take a kick-boxing class togther!  Wouldn't that be fun!  Just to have something to do!"  I've never forgotten that, or feeling so completely, utterly befuddled about what that would be like to have to look for something to do. 

That's what I think I'd like.  Not the kickboxing, but the feeling of just having everything done, and the repose of leisure to simply do anything or nothing.   To drink a cup of tea, or walk on the beach, or play my violin/guitar/flute/dulcimer/whatever else is laying around here that needs playing, sing, paint, draw, and not feel "the always coming on, the always rising of the night".  

Gotta fly!  Fabulous Thursday, everyone.  Weekends coming!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 15, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Not necessarily with your jobs but do you ever say to yourself,"Man I wish I could do this or that" ?
> 
> Just a couple of things for me. I wish that I was artistic enough to draw, and I wish that I could play the piano. Probably some other stuff also!
> 
> ...



The Christmas of 1995 I thought it was more important to work until about 9:30 pm Christmas Eve and then make some deliveries. ( Christmas Orders) My mother and father went to Syracuse for Christmas, that was the last Christmas my mother was alive, so I wish that I could go back and spend that last Christmas with the whole family.


zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 15, 2011)

I would have a farm with lots of land.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 15, 2011)

operate a sewing machine with some competency...no joke. I wish I could sew. I gotz some crazy ideas for backpacking crap. Also with I could scare children just by looking at them....wait, I can do that. Nevermind.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 15, 2011)

Win lotto, quit my job and buy a farm in Vermont.

Get my full scale pilots license.

Convince my wife to let me buy a motorcycle.


... of all 3 I think the last one has the lowest probability of ever happening.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I had the body so that I could go back to sawing lumber. I'd also love to spend a year in the Alaskan bush. Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 15, 2011)

Be a gorgeous 28 year old blonde woman for 48 hours.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 15, 2011)

Start over and do things a bit different. Cept the wife and kid part. They'd have to stay. Or I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## btuser (Dec 15, 2011)

High end custom furniture maker.  Do you know how hard it is to make a frigging chair?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 15, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> .   To drink a cup of tea, or walk on the beach, or play my violin/guitar/flute/dulcimer/whatever else is laying around here that needs playing, sing, paint, draw, and not feel "the always coming on, the always rising of the night".
> !


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 16, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Start over and do things a bit different. Cept the wife and kid part. They'd have to stay. Or I wouldn't change a thing!



Any dreams or secret wishes? Come on we wont tell! :cheese: 

Gary


----------



## btuser (Dec 16, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> .   To drink a cup of tea, or walk on the beach, or play my violin/guitar/flute/dulcimer/whatever else is laying around here that needs playing, sing, paint, draw, and not feel "the always coming on, the always rising of the night".
> !




I change my answer.

Hookers and blow it is!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 16, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Be a gorgeous 28 year old blonde woman for 48 hours.




Boy, I'm glad I didn't ask to be with a young blonde!


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Be a gorgeous 28 year old blonde woman for 48 hours.



May I ask why, Hoss?

*praying it's a clean answer*


----------



## northwinds (Dec 16, 2011)

From the time I was a young boy, I dreamed of thru-hiking the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to
Maine.  I did it in 1996.

Now it's just a slow spiral down until I die, unless I figure out something else to do.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2011)

Get in a time machine & go back to the '50's & '60's logging some of that monster old-growth in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Get in a time machine & go back to the '50's & '60's logging some of that monster old-growth in the Pacific Northwest.



Is George Carlin in charge???


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO Hippy Dippy Weatherman


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rufus, in Bill & Ted


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap I totally forgot he was in that movie.  :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

I am content with where I am in life . . . I figure if I really want to learn something or do something I will just have to work hard to attain that goal . . . and if I do not work hard for that goal, it wasn't really worth pursuing in the first place. I also figure there is no sense pining for things that we cannot change. It is what it is.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I am content with where I am in life . . . I figure if I really want to learn something or do something I will just have to work hard to attain that goal . . . and if I do not work hard for that goal, it wasn't really worth pursuing in the first place. I also figure there is no sense pining for things that we cannot change. It is what it is.



Mine was a goal that didn't involve the lottery


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 19, 2011)

I already know how to work hard. I'll take a lottery win and then spend the rest of my days being a Philanthropist and spend every day tinkering with whatever hobby I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd like to do most of the stuff in the video in this thread.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/86325/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

Doing what I'd like to do most days.  Here's proof.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 22, 2011)

Paint.

Start an antique/artisan/farmers market co-op in my town.

And...

Know how to start/run a charity-OR, win the lotto so I could pay someone who does know those things.  I've had an idea for years but never could do anything with it because I'd be beyond lost before I even started...Short version:

Saint Nicholas House
Located on a Christmas Tree Farm, a cottage that is permenatly decorated for Christmas with a fireplace (gas...but for ease of operation), fixings for making cookies, premade dough for those that don't want to make their own, every Christmas movie ever made on DVD...surrounded by lit trees.  also an option to have it undecorated so the it can be decorated by the tenants, who would also be able to choose and cut their own tree from the farm.
Available year around to any family with a terminally ill family member that wants to spend one last Christmas together-even if it's July. No income guidelines, and no age limits (not like Make a wish, it wouldn't matter if it was a 5 year old or his/her grandma that was ill).
Second nearby cottage for Hospice or other healthcare worker to be available if needed.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 22, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Doing what I'd like to do most days.  Here's proof.



 :lol: AP...you crack me up...thanks for the funny...
What's under the bag? Must be top secret...Is is my xmas present dammit? :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

It's the start of a tanuki sculpture.  It was drying out (wood insert in that room), so I bagged it to let the moisture re-equilibrate before continuing.

Google "tanuki sculpture" for a laugh.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 22, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> It's the start of a tanuki sculpture.  It was drying out (wood insert in that room), so I bagged it to let the moisture re-equilibrate before continuing.
> 
> Google "tanuki sculpture" for a laugh.



Please post pics of that lil bugger when he's done.... :lol:


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool thread Gary. What would I like to do? Man, there is so much. 

Travel throughout the U.S. and Canada. So much to see and not enough time and money to do it!

But, most of all, I would like to own about 2000 acres of forest in the Adirondacks. Not have to go to work. Just take care of the property. I would have a nice house in middle of it, heated with wood of course. a good ways off the main road, but not too far. A large barn for the wife's horses. A seperate garage for vehicles. And another for tractor, utv, lawn mower, etc. I would have a few horses to get me around the property. Several nice dogs. I would have a new Polaris 6x6 with a matching high ground clearance trailer to pull behind it.  (Wood fetcher.) 4x4 Tractor with all the attachments. Some snow mobiles off course. Gotta be able to get around up there when the big snows hit. 

Oh, now you really got me dreamin.


----------



## EJL923 (Dec 22, 2011)

If I could win the lottery, buy 500 acres of land in Montana or somewhere similar, and plop my house right in the middle of it.  If i can, i would put a moat around the house, because who's never wanted a moat as kid.

On a more realistic note, i would win the lottery and buy a large piece of land to put my house on.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 22, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Cool thread Gary. What would I like to do? Man, there is so much.
> 
> Travel throughout the U.S. and Canada. So much to see and not enough time and money to do it!
> 
> ...



Works for me. Only, I'm not sure where mine would be yet.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 29, 2011)

Tanuki






tanuki butt


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 29, 2011)

Tanuki would probably like to do you too!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 29, 2011)

He is beautiful AP.....Magical in a weird way....wonder why?.... :lol:  :lol:  ;-P 
You did a great job! His face is sooooo cute....


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 29, 2011)

Push-ups.

Actually, just 2 or 3 push-ups.

Love the Tanuki, though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 29, 2011)

There's a Japanese cartoon where they crush their enemies with their tremendous gonads

Thanks all


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 29, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> There's a Japanese cartoon where they crush their enemies with their tremendous gonads
> l




I'd like to be the enemy.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 30, 2011)

I am doing what I always wanted to do.  I would like to go back to June 18, 2011 and start that day over :coolgrin:


----------



## potter (Dec 30, 2011)

[quote author="Adios Pantalones" date="1323952214"]Good thread.  Retire really early and be a poor potter.  We have a sane plan for this, as my type A personality sugar mama would work so that we have insurance and stable fallback cash.[/quote0

Retire early and be a well paid engineer.  :lol: 
Ride a bike across the US.  Meander around Europe (or the planet) for a year or two. Learn Mandarin. Get a degree in evolutionary biology.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 30, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> There's a Japanese cartoon where they crush their enemies with their tremendous gonads
> 
> Thanks all




Something about his face reminds me of Chloe, AP.....don't know why.... 
Those are some tremendous gonadz... :gulp:


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

I would love to go to culinary school.  Become a true blue "Chef".  I don't want to work in the restaurant biz, but I love food and I love friends and family and it warms my heart to entertain friends and family with good food.  I am a pretty simple fella, and this would probably be the gift I would give to myself if I could.  Well that and a house designed around entertaining.

Then I would also be able to properly cook and serve those giant gonadz. :-/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Then I would also be able to properly cook and serve those giant gonadz. :-/



What part of crazy supernatural raccoon that squashes its enemies with its junk did you not understand?  Better take some serious Judo classes to go with the cooking classes.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> cook and serve those giant gonadz. :-/




With satay sauce?  MMmmmm..


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> What part of crazy supernatural raccoon that squashes its enemies with its junk did you not understand?  Better take some serious Judo classes to go with the cooking classes.



I am well learned in the art of "Ching-Chang Foo",  if you are not familiar with that, it is the sound the receiver makes when piping up another 300 Win-mag round.  Ain't no crazy ball dragging, booze swizzling raccoon gonna get the upper hand on my hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I am well learned in the art of "Ching-Chang Foo",  if you are not familiar with that, it is the sound the receiver makes when piping up another 300 Win-mag round.




Here's Jags video;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PTFwiNeDMU


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 30, 2011)

You better be good with moving targets, and quick on the reload.


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WARNING - very graphic.


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> You better be good with moving targets, and quick on the reload.




AHHHHHH...balls, balls everywhere....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 30, 2011)

I know- it's like my job in college.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I know- it's like my job in college.



Professional dodgeball player?


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 30, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No.  Assistant basketball coach.  BOoooooo....


----------

